# Cam adjusters cost?



## TJR32 (Oct 3, 2009)

Anyone know how much the cam adjusters cost for all of them from the vw parts department .And how about the torque converter to?


----------



## XR4Tim (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: Cam adjusters cost? (TJR32)*

Not cheap. I don't remember the exact price off the top of my head, but I'll ask at work tomorrow if I remember.


----------



## TJR32 (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: Cam adjusters cost? (XR4Tim)*

Thanks much appreciated ....


----------



## XR4Tim (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: Cam adjusters cost? (TJR32)*

Well, I forgot to ask.
I _think_ the last one we quoted was around $900 for one cam adjuster. I have no idea on the torque converter price.


----------



## dstathos (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: Cam adjusters cost? (TJR32)*

My torque converter cost me $2500.


----------

